
Step by Step into an Advanced Webpack Setup - rwieruch
https://www.robinwieruch.de/webpack-advanced-setup-tutorial/
======
rwieruch
Hi everyone. I went through an advanced Webpack setup last week and documented
everything I encountered along the way. You start with a basic JavaScript
application which gets bundled by Webpack from scratch. From there, you
introduce development and production builds, source maps, environment
variables, further build configuration depending on development and production
mode, additional add-ons and lots more.

I have another minimal React + Webpack tutorial [0] on the side which can be
easily combined with this one to evolve it into an advanced React + Webpack
setup. You can also combine it with ESLint [1]. I hope it’s useful for someone
:)

[0] [https://www.robinwieruch.de/minimal-react-webpack-babel-
setu...](https://www.robinwieruch.de/minimal-react-webpack-babel-setup/)

[1] [https://www.robinwieruch.de/react-eslint-webpack-
babel/](https://www.robinwieruch.de/react-eslint-webpack-babel/)

